
Ask HN: The Q - HAPMCEZ
Dear HN,<p>Is it really possible there is a &quot;shadow war&quot; going on inside governments worldwide between, in the red corner, a &quot;deep state&quot; backed by a &quot;cabal&quot; of powerful criminal syndicates that deeply infiltrated state intelligence and security apparatuses, military, and the biggest corporate and financial entities, who deal in blackmail and children, and are trying to control world affairs via &quot;total media control&quot;, &quot;overpopulation control&quot;, and &quot;one world government&quot;, all while being ardent Satanists and flaunting it through symbolism in pop culture, versus, in the blue corner, a somewhat ragtag faction of cabal-dissenting operatives labelled &quot;the alliance&quot;, also powerfully placed in corporate, government and military sectors, spoken for by the pseudonymous &quot;Q&quot;, and who are now in the final stages of a takeover to restore &quot;justice&quot; and &quot;rid the global system&quot; of the aforementioned &quot;corrupt cabal&quot;?<p>I mean, could this sort of thing be actually going on and people, on the whole, are simply unaware of it, or not believing of it? Who and what is Q, is Q to be believed, or, (if there really is a &quot;cabal&quot;) could Q simply be the &quot;cabal faking its own death&quot;? Or some other epic soap opera psyop for the public distraction?<p>It seems unlikely something like &quot;Q&quot; could simply emerge out of the cesspool of the internet in an adhocratic way, without some sort of coordinated and centralized action to create and sustain the narrative. If Q is a sham, who could possibly be behind such a persistent information campaign?<p>Is it more likely it&#x27;s an operation of mass distraction, and if so for what purpose, or more likely that it is telling a truth about the world?<p>Sincerely,<p>~Qonfused
======
rasengan
The best thing you can do is your own research. Come to your own conclusion.
Do not let someone dictate the narrative.

To be clear, nothing is what it seems on the surface. For example, the FBI
promoted and pushed a narrative on 8chan [1] and either directly participated
or incited great violence. However, instead of sanctioning itself, it claimed
the site was full of terrorists and produced only the FBI’s own posts as
evidence. It even then sent a memo stating users of 8chan, Voat, etc. we’re
terrorists. Anyone who states truth appears to be deplatformed [2].

That said, the world is absolutely as gross as these new “reports” are
indicating.

[1]
[https://ceinquiry.wordpress.com/2019/06/17/fbi-8chan/](https://ceinquiry.wordpress.com/2019/06/17/fbi-8chan/)

[2] [https://www.theamericanconservative.com/articles/break-up-
th...](https://www.theamericanconservative.com/articles/break-up-the-social-
media-companies-to-protect-free-speech/)

